
Airbnb for the Camping Crowd: Startups Bring the Sharing Economy to Backcountry - dpflan
https://www.marketplace.org/2017/09/04/business/airbnb-camping-crowd-new-start-ups-bring-sharing-economy-backcountry
======
nxsynonym
I like the idea, but

>>The average nightly fee is $127.

is crazy to me.

Regular state run campsites usually run between $20-35 per night. Yes it's
usually first come/first serve, and you are near others - but there is also
back country camping (dispersed) available in state parks/forests.

Maybe I'm too cynical, but I don't think I should have to pay $125 for the
privileged of camping in some ones back yard.

